# Lexmark 2600 et G5 scanner inopérant



## macpapyguy (6 Décembre 2021)

Sur un G5 en OS 10.4.11, j'ai installé une imprimante/scanner Lexmark 2600, liaison par USB. L'impression marche parfaitement depuis la commande Mac; Par contre il est impossible de réaliser le Scan d'un document depuis une commande Mac afin d'importer le document dans un dossier.
 Dans les applications, il y a pourtant trois outils disponibles:

Lexmark scanner version 1.0.33 de 2007: ne veux pas s'ouvrir quand on le sollicite;
Transfert d'image, version 3.0.3, même constatation,
Arc soft photo impression version 5, s' ouvre ; la fenêtre de dialogue indique que l'imprimante est reconnue lorsque branchée; de même par un appareil photo. Mais au delà, impossible  d'activer le scanner et d'importer  un scan ou une photo?
D'ou ma question à laquelle je ne suis pas capable de répondre: commet procéder pour remettre en route une solution pour pouvoir scanner un document depuis le G5?


----------



## Invité (6 Décembre 2021)

T'as regardé avec des vieilles version de VueScan ?


----------



## macpapyguy (7 Décembre 2021)

D'abord: Bonjour à tous, (ce que j'avais oublié dans mon premier message).
 Je me résoudrais à essayer Vue Scan en dernier ressort. J'ai vérifié que l' imprimante Lexmark 2600 était bien compatible avec OS.10.4.11, (et même avec 10.3) sous réserve de mettre le bon driver. j'ai téléchargé ce driver spécifique et en plus la notice d'utilisation.
 Avec la notice, j'ai désinstallé tous les dossiers Lexmark et vérifié qu'il n'y avait plus rien dans le mac; ( mais présence dans le DD externe de sauvegarde)
 Réinstallation de l'ensemble: tous le fichiers *se retrouvent dans la bibliothèque*; *aucun dans applications*, le driver scanner est bien dans la machine. Dans cette configuration il est possible, *depuis le Mac:*

de commander la page de tests, laquelle est OK,
d'effectuer l'impression d'un document,OK,
de commander l'impression de la page d'alignement des têtes,
Mais il est impossible d'effectuer la numérisation d'un document déposé sur la vitre: aucune réaction de l'imprimante ni ouverture d'une fenêtre pour afficher les modalités de l'opération.
Finalement il apparait que la commande Scan est inactive; à rapprocher du fait que "transfert d'image" et "Arc photo" le sont également.
 D'où peut venir le bug?
 Merci d'avance pour vos idées.


----------



## Invité (7 Décembre 2021)

OK, je reste sur mon message alors…


----------



## macpapyguy (17 Décembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> OK, je reste sur mon message alors…


 Bonjour à tous. Il semblerait que l'application "Transfert d'images" version 3.0.3 joue un rôle. Malheureusement je viens de mettre cette application à la poubelle et j'ai vider la poubelle . Question: ou puisse charger cette application?
 Merci d'avance.


----------



## macpapyguy (20 Décembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> OK, je reste sur mon message alors…


Bonjour,
 A toutes fins utiles, voici les dernières informations. Dans ma configuration, G5 avec OS 10.4.11 (.dont Classic) et imprimante Scanner Lexmark 2670 plus scanner Epson 1660, une solution a été trouvée.
 Le programme "transfert d'image" est nécessaire; quand, par erreur, on l'a perdu,  il faut ré-installer OS 10.4.11, indispensable !.
*Procédure*: faire apparaitre "transfert d'image" dans le dock ( depuis application OS10). Cliquez une fois dessus. Une ligne Transfert d'image apparait en haut à gauche de l'écran. Dans la case "appareils" de cette ligne, choisir un des scanners connectés; une fenêtre "Transfert d'image" s'ouvre sur le bureau; à droite, on peut modifier éventuellement les paramètres de l'aperçu; à gauche en bas, on clique sur  "aperçu" et la partie droite de la fenêtre se rempli avec le document scanné
.Sélectionner alors avec la souris la partie intéressante du document, la totalité ou une fraction; *c'est indispensable *pour que la touche "numériser " devienne active. Auparavant, adapter les paramètres dont la destination.  Enfin clic sur "Numériser" et c'est parti !
J'ai lamentablement me..é car je recherchais le bouton"Scanner" dans le dock comme sur mon 21,5",et de plus, je n'avais pas saisi la nécessité de sélectionner la partie utile de l'aperçu qu'on veut garder avant d'appuyer sur la commande de numérisation
En parcourant les forumsdes années 2007, la question apparait souvent sans réponse  précise. 
 Si ça peut aider ceux qui bricolent le veux matériel.... 
Bonne soirée


----------

